# Wow, can you say FOUR tuners on HDTiVo?



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

This post on TiVoCommunity seems to indicate so.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=130922&perpage=20&pagenumber=1

Exciting HD DirecTivo news 
I posted this in the AVS HD Recorders forum but thought I would also post it here.

I just got back from Cedia and was able to get some exciting info regarding the upcoming HD Tivo. The HD DirecTivo will ship 1Q04 with 4 HD tuners. That's correct, it will have 4 HD capable tuners (2 DirecTV HD and 2 ATSC OTA). It will only be able to record 2 HD streams at one time but can do any combination of the 4 (2 DirecTV, 2 OTA, 1 OTA/1DirecTV). I verified this info with both the DirecTV rep and the Hughes rep at another booth. They both said they received alot of heat after only announcing 1 tuner at CES and the decision was made to push back the intro a few months and include the extra tuners. They also said it will ship initially w/ 250GB of disk space and at a price point in the neighborhood of $800. They also confirmed there will be no Firewire on the first unit. I know others will flame for this but I think for 90% of those out there (including myself) the extra OTA tuner is much more desireable than the ability to archive.

I also visited the Dish booth but the rep wasn't very talkative and wouldn't let anyone play with the 921 demo. Hopefully someone else had better luck. I did hear another Dish rep tell someone they were at least 60 days out with the 921.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Uh, Raj, this thread had been posted a few days ago. Still is exciting nows though.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> Uh, Raj, this thread had been posted a few days ago. Still is exciting nows though.


Oh, wow, sorry I missed it. I've not been here very often.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

And when and if the 4 tuner HD Tivo ever ships, Charlie can say he's developing a 6 tuner box. It's great that Tivo announces this just as the 921 is about to ship, it shows they are worried about the 921 sales hurting their business.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> And when and if the 4 tuner HD Tivo ever ships, Charlie can say he's developing a 6 tuner box. It's great that Tivo announces this just as the 921 is about to ship, it shows they are worried about the 921 sales hurting their business.


Maybe they are, but maybe they just chose to wait until the product is close to release before announcing it.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> And when and if the 4 tuner HD Tivo ever ships, Charlie can say he's developing a 6 tuner box. It's great that Tivo announces this just as the 921 is about to ship, it shows they are worried about the 921 sales hurting their business.


Maybe so but at least with the D HDTivo it will work like its supposed to upon release...


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

DVDDAD said:


> And when and if the 4 tuner HD Tivo ever ships, Charlie can say he's developing a 6 tuner box. It's great that Tivo announces this just as the 921 is about to ship, it shows they are worried about the 921 sales hurting their business.


A $1000 receiver isn't going to hurt anyone's business.

< 1% of folks will buy such a box


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Also, the HD Tivo includes a stand-alone solution I assume.....no correlation to Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm.... Was this an announcement from the folks at Tivo or an opinion from someone at a show? From what I could tell, it was an opinion and not an press release from Tivo or some official word from Tivo. Based on that fact alone, I would be skeptical on the release date, skeptical on functionality, and skeptical on the price. Interesting thread, but I would not go as far as treating this like news or that it came from TIVO. From what I read that is not the case. It was not an official announcement, but floor talk at a Show. I know what that means.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

> From what I could tell, it was an opinion and not an press release from Tivo or some official word from Tivo. Based on that fact alone, I would be skeptical on the release date, skeptical on functionality, and skeptical on the price.


Skeptical?

Another company issues press releases, has their CEO on television addressing their customers, and talks prices, and the information they provide directly is occasionally wrong.

I am not saying that the HD DirecTiVo receiver will in fact have four tuners. I am simply addressing the fact that we never hear anything from DirecTV, or Hughes, for that matter. However, when we do, it is generally correct.

By the way, what would TiVo have to do with this? Hughes is building the receiver. The only thing where TiVo might be involved is in being able to rewrite the software to access four tuners.


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

TIVO develops the product, Hughes produces it.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

TiVo develops the software. The HD receiver with PVR service from TiVo (the hardware) is being developed by Hughes and DirecTV. 

The info about four tuners is coming from the Hughes and DirecTV reps. The information is coming from the people that are making the receiver.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Has or can anyone verigfy this post. This really is truly exciting news


----------

